# Identifying roots



## xander9727 (Mar 7, 2006)

I received a call on my office answering machine today. A man said he had a pile of roots from out of a sewer drain and wanted to know if I could identify what kind of tree it was from the roots. 
First of all I don't know how to do this.
Second........I'm not sure if I want to get up close and personal with something out of a sewer.

Is there a relative easy answer to this question?

Who would I farm this out to?

I figured I pick your brains before I called him back.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 7, 2006)

yes root bark will resemble branch bark; it's easy to tell a pine root from an oak root. first, you should get paid for doing this. Second, you should dig up roots from nearby trees and compare them to the ones found in the pipe.

re farming out, do it yourself! If you have a local U or ext agent, just do your comparisons--yes use a microscope--, write your conclusions, and run it by them for verification.

Charge by the hour at your climbing rate


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 8, 2006)

I assume he's trying to blame his neighbor for his sewer problems.
A tree shouldn't be a problem for a properly functioning sewer, IMO.


----------



## Tree Wizard (Mar 8, 2006)

In my experience the roots in a sewer line or drain tile are a mass of fine roots, very little bark texture. While you may be able to tell the difference between a 2" oak root and a 2" willow root, it is almost impossible to tell the difference between a 1/16" willow root and a 1/16" Siberian elm root with out using DNA testing.


----------



## Plant Manager (Mar 9, 2006)

*Something smelly*

The Wizard is correct. Send it in for thorough testing. The cost associated with this should get the guy to drop his claim (if M.Maas is correct), or at least he'll seek another "arborist" who will support this claim. Either way your hands will be clean.


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> I assume he's trying to blame his neighbor for his sewer problems.
> A tree shouldn't be a problem for a properly functioning sewer, IMO.



Mike, that is what I am thinking, he wants to blame a neighbor.


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I let you know as I find out more info.


----------

